# ما معنى انا مؤمن ولكن غير ممارس..+=



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

مؤمن ولكن غير ممارس؟

بعض الذين  لا يجيئون الى الكنيسة يبدون عذرهم بقولهم: "انا مؤمن ولكني غير ممارس". لا شك ان الرب يفرح بابن له مؤمن ولو كان قليل العبادة. ولكن هل هذا  له ما يبرره؟ ماذا يريد المسيح منا؟ هل قيامنا بالعبادات متروك للنزوة بحيث يرى هذا انه يصلي متى شاء ويهمل صلاته متى شاء؟

حقيقة ما في الإنجيل ان الإنسان عابد اي واقف في حضرة الرب في خوف واستغفار ورجاء وشكر وتسبيح. ماذا يعني الايمان اذا كان لا يعني هذه كلها؟ الايمان حركة القلب الى الله, والقلب يترجم نفسه كلمات وحركات. انت تقول لصديق انك مشتاق اليه وتصافحه وتقبّله وتزوره وتعزيه. كل هذا فيه كلام وفيه عمل وتعبير وجه ويد. والقلب البشري واحد هذا الذي نعامل به الناس ونتقرب من الله.

 هذا يذكّرني بمنظر مؤلم كثيرا ما شاهدته وهو ان الكاهن اذا بارك الشعب لا يقف بعض منه استجابة للسلام, في حين أنهم يقفون في مجالسهم لو أُلقيت التحية عليهم, وكأن "السلام لجميعكم" ليس سلاما حقيقيا ولكن مجرد لفظ في أداء غير مفهوم.

من يصدقك اذا قلت: فلان حبيب عليَّ وانا اقدّره, افكر به, ولكن لا ازوره الا قليلا جدا ولا استشيره ولا أدعوه الى بيتي؟ بالمنطق نفسه كيف تعرف انك مؤمن ان لم تقل لله انك تقف مع الذين يحبونه اذا اجتمعوا إليه خطابهم؟

عندما تقول انك تؤمن ولا تمارس فكأنك تقول انك تصدّق بوجود الله في عقلك ولا يهمك ان تتابع الأمر عمليا. الحقيقة ان الايمان ليس مجرد تصديق ولكنه ثقة بما لا تراه كأنك تراه وبالآتي كأنه حاضر (عبرانيين 11: 1) . 
والايمان ينتج عنه محبة الإخوة اي ان تشارك حياتهم الجماعية وتحس بفقرائهم وتتعلم الكلمة لتعلّمها. هذا وهم ان هناك ايمانا بلا كنيسة مجتمعة شاهدة, فاعلة في النسيج الاجتماعي. 
المسيحية محورها العشاء السري الذي يتم صباح كل أحد. ان تقول: هذا لا يهمني, فهو ان تقول ان الذي قال: "خذوا كلوا... وخذوا اشربوا..." لا يهمني. كيف تؤمن بهذا الذي أتى بالعشاء السري وأرادنا ان نؤدّيه, كيف تؤمن به وتبقى ملازما لفراشك يوم الأحد او تتنزه؟ عندما يقول لنا بولس: "انتم جسد المسيح واعضاؤه أفرادا" هل تشعر بنفسك انك حقا عضو في هذا الجسد ان تركتَ قلةً من اعضائه تجتمع وانت وحدك؟ كيف يؤمن المسيحيون ويتراوح حضورهم في الآحاد العادية بين 3 و 8 بالمئة؟

اذا بقيتَ تقول: انا اؤمن ولا أمارس فمعنى ذلك انك تقبل هذه النسبة المخجلة من الحضور. صلِّ تزددْ محبتُك ويعمُقْ ايمانك.


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كليمو كالعاده

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

صلِّ تزددْ محبتُك ويعمُقْ ايمانك.

موضوع رائع جدا استاذى كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

الموضوع اكتر من رائع يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

candy shop

جزيل الشكر لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

koky

جزيل الشكر لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كليمووو

موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010

شكرااااااا جزيلا

 لردك المميز اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

happy angel

شكرااااااا جزيلا

لردك الراااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كليمو 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 مارس 2009)

توضيح جميل
شكرا لك اخي 
محبة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

kokoman

شكرااااااا جزيلا

لردك الراااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## لي شربل (11 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو كليمو ع ها الموضوع الحلو
من يحرم نفسه من التمتع بحياة الشركة مع الرب
يحرم نفسه من تعزيات الرب التي يرسلها كل صباح لأحبائه
لأنه لا يستطيع الشعور بهيدي التعزيات ومو بتأثر بقلبه الصلد
الرب يريد إنسان يسعى كل يوم في طريق الأمتلاء منه
وما يريد إنسان يتخذ من الاعذار سور ليمنع نفسه من ممارسة طقوس
حب الرب الغير محدود .
الرب معك ويبارك .*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
ميرسى جداا ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااااااا جزيلا

لردك لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

*لي شربل

شكرااااااا جزيلا لردك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااااااا جزيلا لردك الكريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فافاستار (13 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك واتمنى الناس كلها تعرف من الايمان الحقيقى مش الكلام بل الفعل ان يكون الانسان مؤمن بمعنى الايمان الحقيقى ان نعمل بوصايا الله كلها كما يحق لانجيل المسيح شكرا ليك كليمو:94::big29::story::smi106::17_1_33[1]:


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2009)

موضوعك يا كليمو آثارني وجعلني أقف مع ذاتي وأتأملها ، فايمان يحتاج حقيقي الى الرب يسوع كي ينمو ، والمهم من كل ذلك أن أقرن ايماني بأفعال ، ما....الفائدة اذا كان لي ايمان وأنا ما عم مارسه أو أ طبقه في حياتي العملية , الرب يباركك ياكليمو ، وأحب دائما أن نكون على تواصل من خلال روحه في كل موضوع يرشدنا الرب الى كتابته ، أحيك أخي ، وراجية من الله أن يقويك ويحفظك(خلقته لمجدي) آمين


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

فافاستار

شكرااااااا جزيلا لردك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song

احييك على الرد المميز

واكيد التواصل من خلال الرب ضروري

شكرااا الرب يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## وائل سامى2 (29 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك
                  حلوة قوى


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

وائل سامى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

